# 500                                                      Twins buying turnips for 500 [CLOSED]



## katyjane8

I’ll only have the gates open for a little while and there is a donation box next to the shop if you want to throw a few bells in


----------



## windfalldodo

Are your gates still open in about 45minutes or so? ^^


----------



## windfalldodo

Hm. I will buy some turnips now and try to head over one trip. ^^`


----------



## katyjane8

Come on over! Gate is still open.


----------



## tessa grace

May I come? I can give you 10 NMT.


----------



## windfalldodo

Thank you ^^; At least 1.5 million profit, yaay!


----------



## tessa grace

I also can offer bells if you prefer that


----------



## katyjane8

tessa grace said:


> I also can offer bells if you prefer that


Sure! I’ll let you know when I open the gate again


----------



## katyjane8

it’s open! New dodo code is posted above


----------



## tessa grace

If its open still I'll be heading over!


----------



## katyjane8

tessa grace said:


> If its open still I'll be heading over!


Its open!


----------



## tessa grace

Thank you so much! I made a great profit


----------

